# Crest 55465 power supply for DCC? (DC output only)



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im reading about DCC is current issues of Graden Railways magazine..

I understand that DCC uses AC power at the rails..but doing reading around MLS and the internet, people seem to be using a lot of "traditional"
power packs for DCC...

Question: Can the Crest 55465 be used for a DCC system?
it has only DC outputs, no AC outputs..
The Crest 55465 manual says:

VOLTAGE--- AMPS---- SUGGESTED USE
18.0V-----------15A-------G-Gauge or HO DCC*
13.8V-----------20A-------HO or N-Scale**
23.0V-----------12A------G-Gauge

*Consult your DCC system owner’s manual and instructions before using this voltage/amp setting to ensure your DCC system is compatible with 18.0VDC at 15AMPS


Does that mean not all DCC systems can use this particular power supply?
I dont quite understand AC vs. DC powerpack outputs, as the power supply to the rails, when it comes to DCC.

thanks,
Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Short answer, that's a perfectly suitable power supply for a DCC booster or command station. There are cheaper versions (Meanwell seems to be a popular brand), but if you've already got it, you can use it. 

Painting with a very broad brush, the command stations can accept either AC (as we recognize it as a sine wave) or DC (rectified AC, filtered or unfiltered.) The command station takes the power coming in (in whichever form), processes it (rectifies it, filters it, what-have-you), and then turns it into the bi-polar square wave AC signal that goes out over the tracks. This AC signal is unrelated in any way to the form of power being supplied to the command station. It's created by the processor in the command station.

The thing you will want to check is to make sure your command station can take 23 volts DC as an input. The capacities of the command stations vary by manufacturer. They may also come already with their own power supply. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If the DCC system needs DC power input then the Crest 55465 unit will work just fine. 
There are units that needed A/C input such as the Zimo MX1. 

As always, read the specs and make sure DC supplies are regulated when hooking up electronics to them.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I will just echo what Dan says about making sure the power supply is properly regulated. For example Bridgwerks power supplies are known to put out very high voltage at low loads, which can cause a problem for electronics during on/off spikes.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Lenz recommends this power supply for their 10amp power station. I use same for my NCE 10amp set and works fine.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 07 Dec 2013 09:07 PM 
Im reading about DCC is current issues of Graden Railways magazine..

I understand that DCC uses AC power at the rails..but doing reading around MLS and the internet, people seem to be using a lot of "traditional"
power packs for DCC...

Question: Can the Crest 55465 be used for a DCC system?
it has only DC outputs, no AC outputs..
The Crest 55465 manual says:

VOLTAGE--- AMPS---- SUGGESTED USE
18.0V-----------15A-------G-Gauge or HO DCC*
13.8V-----------20A-------HO or N-Scale**
23.0V-----------12A------G-Gauge

*Consult your DCC system owner’s manual and instructions before using this voltage/amp setting to ensure your DCC system is compatible with 18.0VDC at 15AMPS



Does that mean not all DCC systems can use this particular power supply?
I dont quite understand AC vs. DC powerpack outputs, as the power supply to the rails, when it comes to DCC.

thanks,
Scot

Scot 

There is not a correct answer to your question for all systems. We currently have 5 of these supplies powering our railroad so they indeed are excellent for most DCC systems but not all.

Most but not all power stations (boosters) have as there first component a rectifier and most can take either AC or DC. There are exceptions to this rule.

The other problem is voltage level. Some large scale users like to operate at 24 volts DCC to gain adequate speed. All power stations have a voltage drop frin the input voltage to the output voltage under load. This voltage reduction varies a great deal between brands. If your systems has a 3 volt drop under load then 23 volts DC will only give you 20 volts at the rail.

I prefer switching DC power supplies for the smothness of the output. DCC is technically not really clasical AC. Bi polar DC might be more approrpiate so the smother the input the less you need to rely on caps in the power station to smoth out the output signal.

Hope that helps

Stan


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
good to know.. 

I still haven't decided if im going to with DCC or not, but its under consideration.. 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

If you are happy with track power and want to run multiple trains DCC is definitely the way to go.


----------

